# Eheim 2213 tubing



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Does this tubing fit my 2213? http://bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_sku=8401


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Yup. I wonder if that is the same tubing they use with their big gravel vacs. I liked that tubing as it was very supple, like the green Eheim tubing is. The stuff you get at the hardware store is so stiff and hard to work with!


----------

